

Firefox Extension Development Tutorial - sayemm
http://www.rietta.com/firefox/Tutorial/overview.html

======
binarysoul
this is way out of date.

However, this link is pretty up to date (3.5)
<http://www.borngeek.com/firefox/>

and very detailed...

~~~
sayemm
great find -- thanks!

